# Fabric stores



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

They recently closed the only two fabrics stores within two hours of me - Hancock fabrics. Now I am left to fend for fabrics at Walmart and the local one is talking about getting rid of their fabric department. Is anyone else seeing this trend - seeing true fabric stores close? I don't want to buy it online as you really can't see what the true quality of the fabric is online.


----------



## vickiesmom (Feb 25, 2005)

Hancocks is closing? wow...I had no idea. My niece had told me that the one near her had closed, but I just thought it was that one store. I buy my fabric from Joann's.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Some Hancocks (about 150) of them are closing. Somewhere in C&C I had posted a list of them.

Maybe I can find that list sometime today and put on this thread.

Angie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

There are some good on-line stores. I remember that there was a thread about that awhile back and everyone posted the good ones.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I would like to hear everyone's experience with ordering online. Were you ok with the Price? Very seldom have I ever bought anything in fabric stores at full price, almost always marked down fabric. Was it what you thought it would be? Did colors turn out to be what you thought it would be? Your opinions, please. It looks like it's coming to online fabric shopping only.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've use two or three fabric online shops. The fabric has been very good and the colors better than my screen could show, but very close.

I'm reasonably happy with it.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I buy all my fabric online. Every great online quilt shop I run across, I subscribe to their newsletter. When they email with clearance sales, it's shopping time!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Lois (Dec 26, 2003)

No frabric shops anywhere near me so I've taken to buying fabric from ebay. It's cheaper than any online shop I've found and so far ebay fabric has been good quality and sellers have been reliable. If anyone knows of an online fabric shop that has fabric priced reasonably, please let the rest of know. Lois


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Country Lady said:


> I would like to hear everyone's experience with ordering online. Were you ok with the Price? Very seldom have I ever bought anything in fabric stores at full price, almost always marked down fabric. Was it what you thought it would be? Did colors turn out to be what you thought it would be? Your opinions, please. It looks like it's coming to online fabric shopping only.


I shop online for fabric. Quilting fabric is easy. Clothing fabric is harder. Sometimes I get something a lot lighter weight than I wanted, etc. However, I find their prices exceptional and one of the few places I can find good fabric for clothing. I use fabric.com mostly. Quilting fabric is everywhere on the web.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I have bought from fabric.com. Red linen was pleased.


----------

